# Novice questions (was: FreeBSD GUI)



## Prp (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi im really new in this topic. And im sure that you can help me 
I installed FreeBSD 7.1. i used the howto on this side and did the "All" installation. I created a new user. now i want to start FreeBSD with a GUI but i dont know how? can you help me? i just see a input field and a $ sign. thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

Start by reading the handbook

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 20, 2009)

you probably want a firewall, then internet, then
startx working, then change twm to some other window manager, 
then grab several large .rc for the window manager from the web and
test them,
then system tuning, 
though I'd setup the shell first to save history so you can
avoid relearning commands you may have typed weeks ago.
Slower at first.  Wiser, later.
.........
That is the way I remember it. Hope is it precise adequately.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 20, 2009)

```
ls -al /usr/ports/x11-wm | less
```
pick one


----------



## hydra (Apr 20, 2009)

That "input field and a $ sign" is the true real FreeBSD  All you need is to read a little bit, install Xorg and a Window Manager, it will all be fine, if you run into any trouble, let us know...

As SirDice mentioned, start by reading the handbook. For the Window Manager, I recommend Xfce4.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 21, 2009)

... | less, however...
..........
you may want to install /lookat/ and set it as your pager.
Manfiles should be then easier to read AFAIK;
navigation, goto line, search, etc
...............


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 21, 2009)

If you are new to FreeBSD and want to use it in a GUI environment, you may want to look at PCBSD (http://pcbsd.org). It's meant for a desktop environment and is built on top of FreeBSD adding GUI elements.


----------



## Prp (Apr 21, 2009)

hi, how is the command to switch between the normal user i created and the superuser?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

Prp said:
			
		

> hi, how is the command to switch between the normal user i created and the superuser?



The command is *su* but the user will need to be a member of the wheel group. You may want to install security/sudo.


----------



## tangram (Apr 21, 2009)

Prp said:
			
		

> hi, how is the command to switch between the normal user i created and the superuser?



From a user in the wheel group:
`% su`

To logout from root:
`# exit`

To change as root to another user account:
`# su username`

I seriously recommend that you learn Unix basic commands ASAP. Not knowing how to change to root is a bad omen 

Look at FreeBSD's documentation at http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 21, 2009)

edit /etc/group and add yourself to the wheel group.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> edit /etc/group and add yourself to the wheel group.



Use pw(8):

```
# pw groupmod wheel -m username
```
Or

```
# pw usermod username -G wheel
```


----------



## Prp (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for information. i use the german tutorial. i did it step for step and i didnt read anything about a command to switch between users.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

Prp said:
			
		

> thanks for information. i use the german tutorial. i did it step for step and i didnt read anything about a command to switch between users.



He's right, there's nothing in chapter 13 about this :\

13.3 does say:


> Later in this chapter, we discuss how to create additional accounts, and how to change between the normal user and superuser.



But no mention of su or sudo anywhere in chapter 13.


----------



## Prp (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys, there is one last question  can someone tell me about important network activities of freebsd. what are really great facts?
i need it for my school project  thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 29, 2009)

FreeBSD IP/TCP stack is being used in many operating systems including M$ Windows.. because it's one of the best implementations available


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

Relatively 'new' networking, SCTP. Freebsd contains the reference implementation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Protocol


----------



## Prp (May 5, 2009)

here we go again. if i havent got a internet connection to use cvsup how can i update my system? one solution: I can download the latest version of it and refresh the whole system. But how can i update individual progs?
does someone have an idea? how can i realize a full system refresh without deleting my configuration (offline)? i think cvsup just balance the old sources with the new (online). how can i handle it offline?

prp


----------



## tangram (May 5, 2009)

> But how can i update individual progs?



You update the third party applications just you would do normally.

I update my ports tree and use ports-mgmt/portmaster to run:

```
# portmaster -L | grep -i new
# portmaster -a
```

And you should have created a new thread: you posing several questions that have noting to do with GUIs.


----------



## hitest (May 5, 2009)

To get a working desktop you'll need xorg and some type of desktop environment.  For example, install these with pkg_add if you would like to run KDE.  You will need to also configure x windows ( chapter 5 of the freebsd handbook).

pkg_add -r xorg

pkg_add -r kde


----------



## roddierod (May 5, 2009)

Prp said:
			
		

> here we go again. if i havent got a internet connection to use cvsup ... But how can i update individual progs? does someone have an idea?
> prp



If you can get access to the internet somewhere you can do the following, which I have done in the past. It's time consuming but it will get the job done.

1) Goto the FreeBSD Ports Page

2)Type in the name of the port you want to upgrade in the search box.

3) When the search finishes scroll to the exact port. Click on the _*SOURCE*_ link. It will download the source.

NOW THE REAL TIME CONSUMING PART.

4)Under the port it will list all the required ports, click on each one and repeat step 3.

5) Once you have all that done, you burn everything to CD or DVD or what ever.

6) Take the disc to the machine without the internet and copy everything to */usr/ports/distfiles*. Hopefully you got everything. Also, some port such as KDE and GNOME require a subdirectory under distfiles, you'll be able to tell from the error messages you may get when trying to build the port.

7) Now build the port using your perferred method - make install, portupgrade what ever. Hopefully you'll have all the dependencies and the correct version number too! If not it back to step 1.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Wasp91 (May 14, 2014)

*Re:*



			
				Prp said:
			
		

> hi, how is the command to switch between the normal user i created and the superuser?


you can use "ctrl+alt+(any functional key)". This will give another command window and ask for login. login would be @root (most probably) and password will be one u you have given for the @root at the time of installation. I hope u you remember it. If login is successful, U you will be prompted with

```
root@:~
```

Good luck


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2014)

@Wasp91, you are responding to a 5 year old thread. Don't expect a reply any time soon


----------

